# RM Williams in winter?



## green_isle (Oct 16, 2009)

Which model of RM Williams would be appropriate for winter wear(i.e. possibility of rain, snow, slush)?


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

green_isle said:


> Which model of RM Williams would be appropriate for winter wear(i.e. possibility of rain, snow, slush)?


Stockyard comes to mind.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1 on the Stockyard model. The RM Williams Garden or yard Boots would be good options for rough weather wear, as would the Craftsman Comfort model.


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, but I feel a bit uncomfortable dropping that much money on a ROUGH wear.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Mallee. I find mine are great for standing on wet sidelines during my sons rugby matches in winter. I also at the start and end of winter give them a good application of Dubbin, this helps to waterproof them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dr. NS said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I feel a bit uncomfortable dropping that much money on a ROUGH wear.


RM Williams boots are pretty robust foot-gear. They are designed to endure the challenges of "The Good, The Bad and The Ugly" weather conditions to be encountered by the wearer. All of mine have held up remarkably well after several years of some pretty rough wear.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

These boots seem similar to Blundstones. They are very rugged boots. Not inexpensive, but very rugged and durable.


----------



## green_isle (Oct 16, 2009)

Would a rubbber soled version like the comfort craftsman be absolutely necessary for my purposes or should I just get a leather soled version?

Any opinions on the comfort craftsman?


----------



## nobody (Oct 26, 2007)

*If you really want them for rain/snow you should*

get a rubber souled model.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While RM Williams leather soles do seem to wear very well, as did 'nobody', I too would recommend the rubber sole option for primarily wet weather wear.


----------

